# Looking for artists in specific style of Salvador Dali



## Paul32 (May 16, 2016)

I fell in love with 2 paintings by Salvador Dali and have been looking at every artist listed under surrealism in wikipedia but I just can't find anyone painting in this specific style, I was hoping someone could recommend me some artist/paintings similar to Dali's "Helianthus Solifer" and "Luna Geminata".























Here's some other paintings I really liked by other artists, I just somewhat miss that "fun"element the Dali's have.

Vladimir Kush - Fiery Dance









Max Ernst - The Golden Eye









Pamela Sukhum - Crying For van Gogh









Fernado de Azevedo - Personagens Preciosas









Joan Miro - Morning Star


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

That's interesting. Dali has here painted the Arbor Philosophica, the tree of alchemy (see below), which was possibly inspired by the Tree of Sephirot. There is a wealth of alchemical images of this sort. Adam McLean paints them in oil and water colour. /Mats
http://www.alchemywebsite.com/paintings/exhibition2007.html










https://se.pinterest.com/pin/546131892291120954/


----------

